# Flea Deterrent?



## K9luver (Sep 11, 2012)

Im not a big fan of the topical treatment drops for flea/tick..

What are some things i can give my dogs to help deter fleas, Ive heard the brewers yeast with garlic pills works but I've never tried it? What have y'all used to help keep fleas off your fur baby! 

I used to use trifexis, stuff worked AMAZING.. but now my # of dogs have tripled & i just cant afford it anymore.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I recently started using Bug Off Garlic and just in the last week and a half I've noticed a decrease in flies and mosquitoes trying to snack on my dogs. I've heard rave reviews on it from several members here and decided to try it myself. I'm not a fan of putting chemicals like that on my dogs eithers.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

K9luver said:


> Im not a big fan of the topical treatment drops for flea/tick..
> 
> What are some things i can give my dogs to help deter fleas, Ive heard the brewers yeast with garlic pills works but I've never tried it? What have y'all used to help keep fleas off your fur baby!
> 
> I used to use trifexis, stuff worked AMAZING.. but now my # of dogs have tripled & i just cant afford it anymore.


 I use fresh garlic but if you just don’t have the patience to do the fresh garlic through a press, you can get “Chopped or Minced Garlic” in a small jar in the refrigerator section of the grocery store. A half teaspoon = 1 clove of garlic!
I’ve listed the amounts to use, by two different vets….your choice: 
Dr. Becker:
*Small dogs ¼ to ½ clove/day
*Medium dogs a ½ to 1 clove daily
*45-70# = 1 clove or ½ clove 2 x daily
*75-90# = 1 clove 2 x daily
*over 100# = 1 ½ cloves 2 x daily
Dr. Pitcarin:
*1/8 tsp to each cup of food OR
*10 to 15 pounds – half a clove
*20 to 40 pounds – 1 clove
*45 to 70 pounds – 2 cloves
*75 to 90 pounds – 2 and a half cloves
*100 pounds and over – 3 cloves

Garlic also boosts the immune system, fights bacterial, fungal and viral infections, enhances liver function, lowers blood cholesterol and triglyceride levels.

*ESSENTIAL OIL INSECT REPELLENT SPRITZ:* Mix 20 drops or more of your choice of Essential Oils with 2 cups of spring or distilled water in a spray bottle(you can use a funnel to make it easier). Keep out of sun and away from heat. You can choose one or more essential oils to make up your own individualized potion! It is even a great idea to make up two spray bottles with different combinations of Essential Oils in each one and use alternately to keep the bugs away! Spritz on daily. Make sure you spray legs and belly but keep away from eyes. Don’t forget that you can use these on yourself too instead of the “deet”!

These are the most effective: Rose Geranium, Catnip, Lemon Grass, Lemon Eucalyptus, Rosemary, Cedar, Tea Tree, Sweet Orange, Eucalyptus, Eucalyptus ******** or Eucalyptus globules, Citronella, Yarrow, Pine Needle, Niaouli, Peppermint. 



_(Although *PENNYROYAL* (Mentha puleglum) is a natural insect repellent, it could cause liver damage or death to your pet if not used correctly, so this is one essential oil I *would NOT *recommend using. Also it could possibly be hazardous to a pregnant mother, *human* or animal, and to the unborn baby.)_ 

Better grades of Essential Oils are more effective: Essential Oils, Pure Therapeutic Grade - Our Complete List


 Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am doing the bug off now and monitoring as well. So far no fleas have been picked up.


----------

